# LED for #53



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

anyone have a good source for an LED replacement for the lamps that go into the #71 street lights?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What exact bulb goes into those lights?


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> What exact bulb goes into those lights?


#53 MINIATURE BULB BA9S BASE - 14.4 Volt 0.12 Amp, G3-1/2 Miniature Bayonet (BA9S) Base, C-2V Filament Design, 1.0 MSCP. 0.94" Maximum Overall 

or the higher watt 363 #363 MINIATURE BULB BA9S BASE - 14 Volt 0.20 Amp, G3-1/2 Miniature Bayonet (BA9S) Base, C-2V Filament Design, 1.40 MSCP

these get way too hot on long burns.

I found some LED mini bayonets but they are too long to fit under the cap of the #71 street light or the 022 switche indicators for that matter...


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> What exact bulb goes into those lights?


#363 14 volt mini bayonet G 3 1/2 globe


----------



## limitwheel (Jan 8, 2011)

I've recently tried several attempts at using LED's for several different bulbs. ( #53, 1449, 1445, #19 )
I bought super warm white 8mm wide angle LED's and experimented. I was able to place this LED with resistor into a bayonet base and screw base. The LED can be used in place of the #19 bi-pin lamp with the correct resistor. I've retrofitted the newer version floodlight tower using 8 LED's. With the floodlight, you must wire in the diode and resistor.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For 8 LEDs you place four in series in pairs back to back to protect each other. No diodes neccssary and use 150 ohms for the 16 volt AC accessory.

Here


The number 53 LED version is on ebay.


----------



## Konga Man (Dec 12, 2010)

Check this out. Somewhere in that assortment might be a suitable replacement.

Remember, though, these are for DC -- which means that for all their ease of use, they are all wired with the same polarity. You'll still need a diode if you use it somewhere like an O22 or a solitary lamp. If you use it somewhere like a passenger car, you can install it in pairs.

Or you can spring for this or this or this.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The price is steep. This ebay has two for that price.

These are epoxy cased so if they are large they can be ground down to fit.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Does anyone make LEDs with built in resistors for higher voltages?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

ANy LED built into a bulb does. and the strips John bought were suited to 12 volts. The others on e bay will say if they are prewired for hobby use. That is half the fun. Plan on seeing the LED a lot more in the future.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

limitwheel said:


> I've recently tried several attempts at using LED's for several different bulbs. ( #53, 1449, 1445, #19 )
> I bought super warm white 8mm wide angle LED's and experimented. I was able to place this LED with resistor into a bayonet base and screw base. The LED can be used in place of the #19 bi-pin lamp with the correct resistor. I've retrofitted the newer version floodlight tower using 8 LED's. QUOTE]
> 
> I read your post from November.
> ...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

areizman said:


> Does anyone make LEDs with built in resistors for higher voltages?


I suppose they do, but the LED bulbs for existing sockets are typically designed to work with the voltages that the bulbs worked with.

I've used LED's on much higher voltages, just give them a higher value resistor. When you get into the 48V range, you have to start thinking about the dissipation of the resistor. 48V at 20ma is about a watt, so you need to either run the LED at a lower current, or use a 2W resistor. Obviously, the power advantages of LED's start to go away if you have lots of power dropped in the current limiting resistance.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

ebay has a LED replacement for 9.99 for the flood light tower.


----------



## Konga Man (Dec 12, 2010)

I asked the eBay seller (dansdrumheads) about running these bulbs (item # 170762482182, in case the BBS software mangles the URL) at higher voltages (e.g. 24V). This is his reply:



> Yes, running the bulbs at 24v will slowly burn them up. You would need a 600-800 ohm resistor behind the bulb. I do hand build bulbs just like this rated at 24v, but they are much more expensive.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Adding a single resistor in series with the light tower would be easy and would solve the voltage issue. Why in the world would you run them at 24V anyway?


----------



## Konga Man (Dec 12, 2010)

The lights in question are marketed for use in cars. It's quite reasonable to think that you might see 24V at the track (think R, Z, etc.). OTOH, there doesn't seem to be much reason to run accessories at 24V -- unless you're using them for the main illumination in the room.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, most cars would have 12V, and I thought we were talking about trains.


----------



## Konga Man (Dec 12, 2010)

That would be _train_ cars.


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks guys. BUT LED version of the #53 on ebay (or many other web sourses) do not have the same total length. they will not fit under the lantern on the 022's. there are some shorter ones but they do not have any internal rectifier or resistor. 

has anyone used DC as the "constant voltage" input to an 022 switch before?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

T-Man said:


> The price is steep. This ebay has two for that price.
> 
> These are epoxy cased so if they are large they can be ground down to fit.


Just grind them down to fit Most of the casing is just a lens. A dremel sanding drum works and polish with a piece of leather on a mandril. #53 is a small bulb. For a switch, you only need the sides of the bulb.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

T-Man said:


> ebay has a LED replacement for 9.99 for the flood light tower.


Thanks for the suggestion Mr T.

I looked up the item on e bay, not a bad sollution but it looks like there is a bit of work involved.

I just ordered 100 LEDs for 5 1/2 cents each.

If I modify my towers, I'll post pix and my solution (similar to my Mini Cooper project).


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I don't blame you for wanting to do it yourself. Here is an example how far an LED can be shorten.

What was neat, the lens removal turned the light into a smaller eye when viewd from the top . The side lighting was diminished from the top removal.It didn't photograh well but you get the idea. It pays to experiment. 











For my light tower I will wait and get muticolered LEDs and devise a circuit to copy the Close Encounter Light tower at the end of the movie.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you want just side lighting, try gluing a top-hat of tinfoil onto the LED.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I recently bought some bayonet LEDs off of Ebay for my ZW transformer. Of course when I got them the lens cap won't fit on.
I read some threads and have some questions
Do they make LEDs that are suitable replacements for the older bulbs?
Ones that are the correct size and give off side light as well?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Has anyone gone here?
http://stores.towncountryhobbies.com/-strse-LEDs/Categories.bok

$.50 for a regular 1447 bulb or $2.00 for a LED 1447

To LED or not LED??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Those are pretty decent prices for LED replacements, the smaller ones are hard to find.


----------

